

Poor Internet for poor people: Facebook’s Internet.org is economic racism - sinak
http://qz.com/385821/poor-internet-for-poor-people-why-facebooks-internet-org-amounts-to-economic-racism/

======
musing5225
Great piece that shows ramifications of not having net neutrality not only in
India, but around the world.

